# Need water soluble plastic



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm looking for a water soluble plastic & google isn't helping me much. Like a sheet of it so I can cut out discs. Or something I could stuff in the end of a tube to seal the tube, but that would dissolve quick if dropped in water.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I may be way off base here, so go easy on me. 
They make packing peanuts that are made of corn starch or something. They melt when wet. Maybe shove one of those in the end of the tube? How big a tube are you trying to seal? And seal from what? I'm completely confused on what you're up to Jon.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah generally speaking, plastic, which is a petroleum product, isn't water soluble. Not saying they haven't made something with plastic that is, but I don't know of any. Like 2010Bruterider says there are some other things that may work for what you need.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well, not to divulge too much info b/c in don't want y'all hording in on my idea. Haha

Years back someone use to make these little tubes, bout the size of a shotgun shell. Was full of string & had a cork tied to the end. You zip tied it to your expensive rods & if you lost a rod & reel overboard, cork comes out floats up & you grab it & pull string & you get your gear back. 

I've searched and searched and searched & have only found one product, and it's $40. Now granted if you're fishing with a $400+ rod and reel combo, $40 is worth saving that. But I don't have anything that expensive, and I know I can make them for little of nothing if I can just figure out the deployment. Which is why I was looking for something water soluble. Which would be easier than lodging the cork in the end and hoping it deployed everytime. Cap dissolves, float floats out & up & there you go. 

But I need something that's not gong to just melt every time it rains or gets a little spray on it as well. Something that will really only dissolve when completely submerged. 

I thought about something that activated under pressure, but that could get costly.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm sorry but I don't think your beer needs an inflatable life vest. Lol
on a side note the inflatable life vests I believe use a pill that dissolves once submerged, enough to release a pin to pierce a hole in a co2 cartridge. Maybe something along those lines. 
also I do believe if you use white elmers glue when submerged in water it becomes soft again. But for your application you're talking about, you would require to be a very thin layer. So I would put a thin layer on a piece of paper and give it a test.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

Hellium balloons filled with some packing peanuts tied to the bail. your golden.


----------



## team_mudnut (Mar 6, 2013)

I use to tournament fish alot and I just took them pool noodels and cut them into short pieces and split it down the middle and put one on both ends of the rod. If it falls over board it floats. Saved me alot of money several times.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

FABMAN said:


> I'm sorry but I don't think your beer needs an inflatable life vest. Lol
> on a side note the inflatable life vests I believe use a pill that dissolves once submerged, enough to release a pin to pierce a hole in a co2 cartridge. Maybe something along those lines.
> also I do believe if you use white elmers glue when submerged in water it becomes soft again. But for your application you're talking about, you would require to be a very thin layer. So I would put a thin layer on a piece of paper and give it a test.


I'll give the elmers a test. That could work. 

I also thought about the pill in the vests.. most of them work off pressure, they only bust at the pressure equal to 1 ft under water or whatever. That way they don't deploy in the rain... they actually have to submerge.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

You need the stuff that the outer shell of Tylenol gel caps are made of... LOL or those dishwasher tabs...


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey don't they still make those sponge things for kids, in funny animal shapes. That start out really small and get big after submerging them in water?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah they do.


----------



## CTBruterider (Jul 23, 2010)

I think you're on track with the Elmers glue, maybe even a coat or two over tissue paper or similar... would be sealed and strong enough for rain or splashing but easily dissolve when submerged. What about an Alka seltzer tablet with a brush coat of elmers


----------

